# Breeders List maybe??



## LaVern (Jul 1, 2008)

Could anyone help me find a miniature donkey, for a friend in the Spokan, Washington area. Is there a breeders list somewhere? He just want a pet little boy to love and I don't know where to tell him to go.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 2, 2008)

You can go to www.gotdonkeys.com they have a listing that is state by state, a active and up to date for sale list..and a site that I really do need to keep away from










Have you tried the local vets (put up a WANTED AD) and also feed mills, papers, etc. alot of your free horse sale sites have listing for donkeys. Good Luck in you search. Corinne


----------



## LaVern (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you much. I will send site address to him.


----------

